# If you had to trade in your TT....



## LDNTT (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi

So obviously we all love our TTs, but if you had to trade it in for another motor, let's say under £70K what would you go for? ....

For me it would be either an M3 or an RS6 (if I could find one at that price)

Oli


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Well more a case if will than could, I will be trading in for an RS3 - assuming they don't end up going the way of the TTRS :lol:


----------



## john.dixon63 (Jul 2, 2016)

Jag f-type


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

john.dixon63 said:


> Jag f-type


+1


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Mustang GT or AMG GT (okay, a bit over the budget..)


----------



## LDNTT (Apr 2, 2017)

Jag F Type is a very good shout, a beautiful car and sounds awesome,

Haha yep AMG GT might run you a little more than 70K but good shout, I would have to disagree on the Mustang though, no doubt a lot of car for the money but just not a fan of the look


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

Ferrari 355 GTS and Pug 105 to drive to work! To hopefully watch it grow in value? The Pug obviously :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Merc A45 AMG.
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

718 Boxster.


----------



## LDNTT (Apr 2, 2017)

Also...I might have to add an escort cosworth, was obsessed with them when I was a kid, thought about getting one as a doer upper recently and was pretty shocked to find they were going for anywhere between £50K and £100K for a decent one! - another childhood favourite the Renault 5 GT seems to be doing the same thing as well


----------



## basher (Sep 9, 2015)

Lewis4681 said:


> john.dixon63 said:
> 
> 
> > Jag f-type
> ...


+1
:mrgreen:


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Porsche Macan gets my vote. If practicality wasn't an issue, it would be a Cayman S.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Yeah I'd have an F-Type too but sadly out of my budget.


----------



## basher (Sep 9, 2015)

KevC said:


> Yeah I'd have an F-Type too but sadly out of my budget.


That's what I always thought.

However, used V6S (even AWD variants) less than a year old can be picked up for far less than brand new TT RS.

And if you go for older model, forego AWD, and even just go for base V6 with 340BHP, prices can start with a "4".


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

basher said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I'd have an F-Type too but sadly out of my budget.
> ...


I'd want the R 
And you have factor in running costs. It's not in my league yet unfortunately.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Some surprising cars being chosen that are nothing like the TT! Mustang? RS6? Maybe as additional cars, but not instead of:wink:

Jag F Type or Porche 911 for me. I need the rear seats for the kids.


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Only had my TT for a few weeks - so far I wouldn't trade it for anything!! (OK maybe an S or RS)


----------



## john.dixon63 (Jul 2, 2016)

Lots of votes for the F-type!
I would go for the rear wheel drive S.
Most fun for the money. More fun to drive than a Cayman but I'll accept the Cayman will be quicker round a track! If it's just speed tho, Nissan GTR all day long.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I would like one of these.









Speced up with sports exhaust.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

2.0 petrol A5 Coupe


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Would be a new Cayman S, but that car isn't very practical, so when, if, maybe I can order a TTRS in the spec I want, without the hideous wheels... that'll be my TTS traded in. Else, I'll probably get another TTS in a different colour. I think the mk3 TTS is one of the best cars Audi have made in recent years. Certainly putsthe new RS3 I bought to shame, which is why I traded that in when I ordered the TTS...


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Merc A45 AMG.
> Hoggy.


eh? Why? :?


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

This:


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

C63s coupe or may be the new RS 5 which has just come on to the configurator. Will be interesting to see what reviews the RS 5 gets.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Koimlg said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Merc A45 AMG.
> ...


Hi, I don't fancy any new Audis  & there are some nice looking new Mercs avail.
Hoggy.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Different choice:

Golf R as everyday driver, and an mx5 for sunny days, then have a couple of decent holidays with the £10k left over


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

I am waiting on RS3 saloon ...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Without question the BMW M2 (CS) when it comes out next year


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Another vote for the F type. It looks beautiful and they don't offer a diesel.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Nyxx said:


> I would like one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 ... + wot a cracking colour!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MX5? GT86? DS3? Focus? 220?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

If I stick with Audi, then A5 coupe. Otherwise Golf GTI.


----------



## Phoenixred (Sep 2, 2016)

New RS5 for me when that comes out. I actually had a F Type. While it looks and sounds great the interior is pretty poor quality and I had to view mine from inside JLR service bay most of the time as it wasn't very reliable.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Second hand V8 R8 for me,obviously I'd like the new one but it's way more than 70k, failing that an 80s 911 turbo


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

At low speed i prefer the sound of the V8, but at full-chat the V10 is like sex with Klimaszewski sisters... (both at once!)
Some big jumps from a TT going off in the list.. more dream list maybe.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

A little off topic but I would never buy a R8 V10 new as much as I like them. McLaren set new levels in cars so if anyone had 140k-160k to spend on a R8 V10 they need to think about it. 
Geneva this years sitting in a 720S sets news levels. The 540/570 is R8 V10 money. In the MSO VIP lounge they had a 720S that had a 80k spray job. It was mind blowing. Deposit to order a 720S? how much do you think? on a 210K car.

Did you think 50k? :wink: 
Did you think 30-40K? :wink:

nope.......5K 
I guy there was buying 2 as he had a November delivery for first one., so he was flipping it. Ordered another for 1.5 year away date. Easy money!


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

How about an LC500. From £77k new, out this summer. I guess prices will drop to 50-60k after a year. Really curious to see one in the flesh. I like Lexus approach with a NA V8.


----------

